# 4months old and 48lbs with ribs showing



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm concerned, she is the size of an average sized 5month old male. Her female litter mate is normal at 35 lbs. Should we be concerned? She now eats every 6hours, that's about 4cups kibble and half can of wet food.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

I can’t see her ribs in the picture but I’m also on my phone. Take a look at the thread below for something that may help with analyzing weight. Is she very active? 








Body Condition Score


Not sure is this is the right section but saw this interesting way to asses weight




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That's the age when one of my pups was a bottomless pit, and STILL looked like I wasn't feeding her enough. Don't be concerned if her poops look good and solid - she will grow out of it!

I think I was feeding her 5 cups a day between 4 and 7 months.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's fine. Don't go by the charts. They will be the size their genetics dictate. Just adjust your food as necessary as they grow. maybe you need a higher calorie food?

Females typically stop, or dramatically slow, growing when they come into heat.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan (male) was 32 pounds at 3 months and 70 pounds at 6 months and looked abused he was so skinny. They can grow in spurts very quickly and their body takes time to catch up and fill out. Your pup looks absolutely fine and not too ribby at all. 

I would actually be careful with a 4 month old female and 6 c kibble plus canned (how many calories is important). Keep her lean, especially if she's going to be a bigger girl. And they can be, I had a 90 pound female.


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone!! She is very active and the chart had me concerned. If go with the Body Conditioning Score she is at a healthy weight. Its only 4cups of kibble and 1/2 can ( plus carrots, green beans and processed training treats) but she is a bottomless pit. Her weight was my concern. Guess genetics really plays a major part of when and how they grow.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why are you adding fillers like green beans and carrots? Give her calories if she needs them.


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Why are you adding fillers like green beans and carrots? Give her calories if she needs them.


Carrots and green beans are what we use as training treats- come, sit, down, on, off, leave it, heel and the such.
Food is 200kcal for can and 395kcal/cup X 4 = appox 1800 kcal.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Scottie B said:


> Carrots and green beans are what we use as training treats- come, sit, down, on, off, leave it, heel and the such.
> Food is 200kcal for can and 395kcal/cup X 4 = appox 1800 kcal.


Why not train with their dinner food like the kibble?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Scottie B said:


> Carrots and green beans are what we use as training treats- come, sit, down, on, off, leave it, heel and the such.
> Food is 200kcal for can and 395kcal/cup X 4 = appox 1800 kcal.


Your dog works for veges? huh.

I use my dog's meals to train. If you are concerned about her weight then I would suggest moving to a higher calorie food with 30% protein/ 20% fat. You can go higher on the protein. Orijen Large Breed is 38% protein and 469 calories per 8 oz.


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Your dog works for veges? huh.
> 
> I use my dog's meals to train. If you are concerned about her weight then I would suggest moving to a higher calorie food with 30% protein/ 20% fat. You can go higher on the protein. Orijen Large Breed is 38% protein and 469 calories per 8 oz.


JAX that's a great idea, I never thought about it from a nutrient stand point. Our other GSD is on a LID and we just move the her to the puppy version of that brand. But clearly she would benefit from higher protein content.


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Your dog works for veges? huh.
> 
> I use my dog's meals to train. If you are concerned about her weight then I would suggest moving to a higher calorie food with 30% protein/ 20% fat. You can go higher on the protein. Orijen Large Breed is 38% protein and 469 calories per 8 oz.


So its been about a month and wow what a big difference. We transitioned her over to to Orijen without any issues and she looks great. Her food drive has come down to a manageable level also. The other food was well balanced but just didn't have enough calories or protein for her growth. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

View media item 136749


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like a favorite place, there's mice to chase in there!


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

*At 7months old and 68lbs. She looks great. She is now heavier, longer and taller than our 5yr old WGSL. But they get along like teen sisters! Who's the lucky guy?*


----------

